# Melanotan 2 questions



## Keat0n (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey,

I need a few questions answered on MT2!

1. Can anyone recommend AMA labs?
2. If I does low (0.25) will I tan the same time as my freckles? I don't want freckles to stand out too much.
3. I need a supplier that can ship international (Singapore) 

thZnks!


----------



## Sherk (Jul 7, 2013)

Keat0n said:


> Hey,
> 
> I need a few questions answered on MT2!
> 
> ...



We can help you with getting you your MT2 no problem. I can give you more info after you get a couple more posts and are able to pm me. I tan very easily so I have no personal experience with it but from what I've seen from friends running it your freckles seem to get darker quicker than your skin. It doesn't look weird or stand out as some freckles or moles are pretty dark anyways. I never would have known if they never brought it up. You'll probably notice because you're looking for it, but for those who don't know to look for it on you will more than likely never tell the difference.


----------



## Keat0n (Jul 8, 2013)

I heard that if you dose low the freckles won't popout as much, and you will tan nice and slowly with them, and then after a couple of months running it, they will fade in with your tan.
i will PM you soon about this.


----------



## Jupiterak (Jul 9, 2013)

Any dose and your freckles will darken and new ones will pop up.  They won't get bigger just darker.  I used it for a few months and got compliments on the tan.  Also, the libido effect was awesome, almost too good at times.  Better than viagra or cialis with almost no sides except for a mild upset stomach for about two hours after injecting.  Took about 4-6 months for the new freckles to disappear and return to normal.  

AMA is good stuff and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 9, 2013)

low low super slow dosing and tanning is the way to go with this stuff. it is stroung and does not take much of it or much sun but it does take a little time. if you do it super low dose and slow tanning. if you have any guestion pm me I have been using this stuff for a couple years now and have figured out how we with lots of freckles and moldes can use it and have a nice super natural looking tan year around with very little mt2 and very little tanning. and no new freckles are darking of freckles you do have.ut if you don't do it the right way it will make you look like a someone that need to be in a side show and people will start asking you for your green card haha.


----------



## sneedham (Jul 9, 2013)

I can vouch for AMA...They are GTG....Sherk is a good rep......


----------



## FrankSiciro (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't comment on AMA Labs, haven't heard anything about them either way, but if you can PM me I'll give you a good site to check out and I have a coupon code for ya as well.  You're almost definitely gonna get some extra freckles and the ones you do have will probably get darker, but you'll also be getting darker and they won't look pronounced at all.  Also, when you stop taking MT2 they will slowly go back to normal.  The tan you get is ridic and the side effects (increased libido, morning kickstands) are amazing!  Definitely worth a try, just start with low dosing and gradually increase it and you'll be good to go!


----------



## Bronick (Aug 12, 2013)

sneedham said:


> I can vouch for AMA...They are GTG....Sherk is a good rep......



I know I'm a newb on here and all, but vouching for a company when their logo is your avatar, AND their business name is your location, seems a bit self serving and slightly insincere.  Just my opinion. 

I live in Sydney and we've got the biggest c*nts for customs of anywhere and I've gotten brilliant stuff from Rockstar Chemicals before, so you should be fine over there in Singapore mate.  Cheers!


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Aug 12, 2013)

It's easy to spot the guys running melanotan at the gym. Also, some of them seem to have weird looking freckles but nothing to horrible. It definitely doesn't look natural but to people that don't know about gear/peptides its probably pretty normal to see a white black guy walking around. I think people may be taking too much. I've heard a lot of good things about AMA from my customers...


----------



## Keat0n (Aug 13, 2013)

I just hope my freckles won't pop up too much.
I have freckles now, but because I tanned you can't see then, hope its going to be the same with MT2


----------



## Bronick (Aug 13, 2013)

Keat0n said:


> I just hope my freckles won't pop up too much.
> I have freckles now, but because I tanned you can't see then, hope its going to be the same with MT2



That's just it mate, you may get a few more freckles, but you'll also be getting darker so they'll be less pronounced.  Just start slowly and gradually increase your dose and you should be good on ya!  if you get too dark or have to many freckles simply stop and they'll usually go away after a month or two.


----------



## Keat0n (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll keep using it, no matter how many freckles I get, even though I hate them, I've had small freckles on my arms the past years, but are hard to see, and if I tan, you can't see them, only if you go close to my arm and looks.
So I hope this will happen:
My freckles will go dark first, which I hate, but then I hope my skin will get to that point where it blends in with it.


----------

